# FR: ce, cette, ces / ça, cela, ceci



## :-)

when you use each group of "this"- both of them have the same meaning (this) but what's the differance

group 1: ce, cette, ces 
VS. 
group 2: ça, cela, ceci

THNX


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

all items in group 1 are adjectives: you use them *with* names - _Cette fille est jolie_.
all items in group 2 are pronouns: you use them *instead* *of* names - _Ceci _[=cette chose]_ est un gâteau_.
_*Ce*_ may be both: _Ce garçon est gentil, mais ce_ [=his being kind-hearted] _n'est pas une raison suffisante pour l'épouser._


----------



## marget

The words in group 1 can mean this or that depending on the context.  If clarification or contrast is required, you can add -ci or -là to the noun. 

In group 2, ceci means this whereas ça and cela are generally used to express that or it.


----------



## :-)

can you please give an example


----------



## carolineR

group 1: ce, cette, ces are not articles thumbsdow:,Stefan), but adjectives : they add information to the noun
whereas 
group 2: ça, cela, ceci are pronouns thumbsup:, Stefan) : they are used not to repeat the noun or not to repeat a clause
ex 1: cette maison est magnifique/ ce gateau est délicieux/ ces chaussures sont neuves
ex 2: Mon père arrive demain - Ca c'est chouette (ça = what I've just been told :"mon père arrive demain")
Ceci est une table (ceci = what I am showing/ the first thing I'm showing)
Cela est une chaise (cela = what I am showing/ the second thing I'm showing)


----------



## marget

:-) said:


> can you please give an example


 
Je n'aime pas beaucoup ce livre-ci, mais ce livre-là est très intéressant.  

Ecoutez ceci: c'est important.

Il m'a dit qu'il n'a pas dormi depuis huit jours.  J'ai du mal à croire cela. 

My last example probably isn't the best, but I think it may illustrate the point.


----------



## képi

Puis, on colonisera la planète Mars afin de diminuer la  surpopulation.  Ce [Ceci]  diminuera la population de la planète terre. 

Which one is better in this context? I think "Ceci" would make more sense.

Merci à tous et toutes


----------



## bloomiegirl

I believe that your instinct is right and that _ceci_ is the correct choice. 

As for why, it has something to do with _ce_ being used exclusively (or nearly so) with the verb _être_; otherwise _ceci_ or _cela_ (aka _ça_) is used. I think this topic has been discussed upon in WR, but unfortunately I don't have the link at hand.


----------



## Gimbee

_Cela _could also be used.


----------



## Pauvre Étudiant

Les exemples:
* Cette* écharpe est à Marie.  Oui, *c'est *la sienne.

*Ces *lunettes sont au professeur.  Non, *Ce *ne sont pas les siennes.

Ma question:
Dans tous les deux cas, Cette et Ces changé à Ce, pouvoir quelqu'un m'explique pourquoi?

Pourquoi ne sont-ils pas, Cette est la sienne; et Ces ne sont pas...?


Merci d'avance


----------



## Harmione

Parce que l'expression "c'est" s'accorde en nombre (singulier ou pluriel) mais pas en genre (masc. fém.)


----------



## Peter&Steven

"cette" et "ces" sont des adjectifs démonstratifs alors que "ce" est un pronom démonstratif


----------



## Saklig

Hi

Is this right? 

Elle a quatre-vingt-cinq ans et elle s'appelle Amelie. C'est un vieux nom. 

What makes it change into cette, ces,ce etc? Is it the first or the last sentence?


Merci d'advance.


----------



## Earil

"Ce" has two meanings in french: "it" or "this" (like Peter&Steven said).

So, there is my little advice:
"Ce", when it means "it", can sometimes be replaced by "ceci" or "cela".
If, when you make your sentence, you are not sure, try to replace "ce" and see (hear?  ) if it is odd.


----------



## lalanguedemoliere

"Ce prénom"                          
adjectif démonstratif + nom 

 peut être repris par 

"ceci ou cela ":
pronom démonstratif

"Ceci est" ou "cela est"  becomes  " c'est".

An old expression : " Tout cela est bel et bon" 
A more modern and colloquial one : " Tout ça c'est bien beau mais..."


----------



## maylissa

Hello all, what I am trying to say in French would translate into English as "Is that what you want?" and I am not sure about my attempt. 

 Any help with the usage of "cela" and "ce que" would also be welcome. 

Merci!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

C'est cela (ce) que tu veux ? _Elegant._
C'est ça (ce) que tu veux ? _Normal._
C'est ça, c'que tu veux? _Every day._


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Est-ce que le sens de _ce_ ou _cette_ varie selon le contexte ? Voici un exemple : 
"L'idéal serait d'aller la voir avant la fin de _ce_ mois. "

Quelle serait la traduction anglaise : 

The ideal situation would be to go see her before the end of THIS month. 
The ideal situation would be to go see her before the end of THAT month. 

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## jann

That sentence is about "this" month (so if you wrote it today, the idea is that you should go see her before the end of April).

If you were making plans for next fall or next year/etc., you would have to establish what month you were talking about, and then, having done so, you would probably talk about _la fin du mois (en question)_.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Ce_ is best translated as "this" in some contexts, but as "that" in others. It all depends on whether _-ci_ or _-là_ is implied in French.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, Jann et Maître Capello. Si j'ai bien compris, _Ce/Cette_ est donc variable selon le contexte. Mais si je voulais que la phrase soit encore plus précise, je pourrais dire : 

"L'idéal serait d'aller la voir avant la fin du mois de (nom du mois). "
"L'idéal serait d'aller la voir avant la fin de _ce_ mois-_ci_. "
"L'idéal serait d'aller la voir avant la fin de _ce_ mois-_là_. "


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il s'agit du mois en cours, on dira plus simplement (à moins que l'on ne veuille lever une ambiguïté) :

_avant la fin *du* mois_.

Mais _avant la fin *de ce* mois__*-ci*_ reste correct.

Sinon :
_avant la fin du mois de _<mois>
_avant fin _<mois>


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello.


----------

